# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Σύντροφος με κρίσεις πανικού

## sha1

Καλημέρα,

Όταν η σύντροφός μου παθαίνει κρίσεις πανικού (πήγαμε στο γιατρό και της έγραψε xanax), ανεβάζω σχεδόν πάντα 110+ παλμούς, 15+ πίεση και νιώθω το στομάχι μου να διπλώνει και τρέμω ( όχι όπως εκείνη, τρέμω και είμαι "μια χαρά", δηλαδή μπορώ να συνεχίσω να κάνω κανονικά ό,τι κάνω εκείνη την ώρα , άσχετα που επιλέγω να είμαι δίπλα της.). Νιώθω πως δεν της προσφέρω τίποτα όταν με χρειάζεται , νιώθω πραγματικά ένα τίποτα όταν εκείνη υποφέρει και το μόνο που της λέω είναι πως θα'μαι πάντα δίπλα της και όλα θα πάνε καλά. Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να την κρατάω στην αγκαλιά μου και να της μιλάω.

Πήγαμε πρόσφατα στο νοσοκομείο, επειδή είχε έντονους σπασμούς, και η καρδιά μου κόντεψε να σπάσει όταν μου είπε πως ήρθε το τέλος και δεν μπορεί να αναπνεύσει άλλο. Την έβλεπα να τρέμει μέσα στο νοσοκομείο και ευχόμουν να ανοίξει η γη να με καταπιεί.

Πλέον ζω με τον φόβο πως θα πάθει κάτι την ώρα που δεν είμαι μαζί της, ξυπνάω το πρωί και φεύγω για να πάω στη σχολή και το μυαλό μου είναι σ'εκείνη. Ο μεγαλύτερός μου φόβος είναι πως θα πάθει κάτι κ'εγώ δεν θα'μαι εκεί για εκείνη :/


Αν υπάρχει κάποιος σε παρόμοια κατάσταση μ'εμένα και μου έγραφε 1-2 πράγματα για το πως αντιμετωπίζει εκείνος την κατάσταση , θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαιτέρως.

----------


## Fleur

καλησπέρα. είμαι στην μερια της συντρόφου σου. εμενα μου κανει καλό να βλέπω τον συντροφο μου ψυχραιμο, να μου επιβεβαιωνει οτι ειμαι καλά. αν εχει διεγνωσμένες κρισεις πανικου η συντροφος σου αυτο χρειαζεται. διαβεβαιωση οτι δεν ειναι κατι και οτι θα περασει σύντομα, αν βλεπει και σενα σε πανικό (οσο και καταφερνεις να το κρυψεις το καταλαβαινει) νομιζει οτι οντως κατι εχει και κατι θα παθει. Ο συντροφος μου μετα απο 10 χρονια που ειμαστε μαζι του λεω οτι θελω να παω στον γιατρο και το συζηταμε αν πραγματι το χρειαζομαι. το βασικο ειναι να ξερεις οτι η κριση πανικου δεν ειναι επικινδυνη απλα τρομακτική και γιαυτον που την παθαινει και για τους γυρω του και κραταει περιπου το πολύ μια ωρα. θα σε συμβουλευα να πατε σε εναν ειδικο επισης για να ηρεμησει..

----------


## Constantly curious

Να πω οτι εμενα προσωπικα και μονο η ηρεμια του αλλου και η αγκαλια με λυτρωναν αλλά ειχα και την βοηθεια της αγωγης.
Λεξεις απαγορευμενες - τωρα τι επαθες ? γιατι κανεις ετσι ? ειναι ολα στο μυαλο σου. No,no,no !!!

Ας ξεκινησει με ψυχολογο πριν τις εγκατασταθουν μονιμα και Μπραβο σου που εισαι τοσο καλος ανθρωπος και νοιαζεσαι !
Μην νιωθεις τυψεις οταν εισαι μακρια, δεν εισαι το αγχολυτικο της για 24ωρες το 24ωρο. 
Ψυχοθεραπεια βουρ αγαπητε.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κατι δε παει καλα ομως γιατι επρεπε να το ειχες βρει γιατι ειναι ετσι σχετικα ευκολα.
εσυ ειχες ποτε τετιο πραγμα?
δε σε ξερω κ απο χτες αλλιως δε θα σε ρωταγα τιποτα.

----------

